# Any good (still-running) Furry webcomics?



## MissSpook (Dec 13, 2011)

So, does anybody know any? Because I really want to read some XD


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 13, 2011)

Not "furry", technically, but good ol' _Lackadaisy_ is still running with only one volume left.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheep thrills

peaches and cream


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheap Thrills and Housepets are good. I haven't read Lackadaisy (technically not furry, but has anthropomorphic cats), but I've heard that's good too.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 13, 2011)

This has only really just started, but I quite like it at the moment. The art's pretty nice http://www.kyyro.com/neko/plus1/comicindex.htm

Or there's Murry Purry Fresh and Furry, idk what I love about it but it's really good :3 http://www.murrypurry.com/

And the ones previously mentioned, especially Housepets


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 13, 2011)

Endtown. The first character you meet is human but the rest of the cast is furry. Takes place in a post-apocalypse. Draws a weird line between heartbreaking and heartwarming once you get into the meat of it. 

NOFNA's running a new unnamed arc, which starts here. (The first few pages are just abstract, it gets going on page six.) I haven't read much of it so I can't really speak for it, but I read Pika, 10+%, and Secretary, which were all fantastic. (Secretary was my favorite.) Lycosa and Wild Style are also hosted there, completed, but I haven't read them either and can't speak for them. The art's fantastic.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 13, 2011)

Start following this comic: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6753224

Just starting, wonderfully trippy art, and an intriguing story.

Also this: http://belfrycomics.net/view/mostsubscribed

You now have a huge collection of webcomics arranged by popularity, most of them furry. You're welcome.


----------



## Kinuki (Dec 13, 2011)

Wurr. Awesome art, well-written characters and interesting plot.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 13, 2011)

Kinuki said:


> Wurr. Awesome art, well-written characters and interesting plot.



Another Wurr fan! Wooo! 

Imma have to start a discussion on this eventually, now that I know people actually read it. c:


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 13, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Another Wurr fan! Wooo!
> 
> Imma have to start a discussion on this eventually, now that I know people actually read it. c:


Id like to know why theres tons of "f"s in there n whanot in the speech bubbles.

Its kind of hard to read.
I thought it was a speech impediment of the one, but now.. its getting ridiculous.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 13, 2011)

Riyeko said:


> Id like to know why theres tons of "f"s in there n whanot in the speech bubbles.
> 
> Its kind of hard to read.
> I thought it was a speech impediment of the one, but now.. its getting ridiculous.



it is a speech impediment, because of the big woppin' fangs he has. see "Fang Fpeak" on tv tropes. if you do think it's getting out of hand, feel free to let the author know. she's very open to critique and comments on dA.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 13, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> it is a speech impediment, because of the big woppin' fangs he has. see "Fang Fpeak" on tv tropes. if you do think it's getting out of hand, feel free to let the author know. she's very open to critique and comments on dA.


Well for a while there were only like, a few people talking, then she introduced more characters into it n whatnot.
Then i figured it was a lisp or something, especially when the translator stepped in.
So... yeah.


----------



## santiago033 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll insist on this one:





Partly because it's my own, partly because I believe that, depending on your tastes, you may find it very entretaining.

If you like it better on FA, I update here too

Cheers


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 14, 2011)

Most definitely Las Lindas.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 14, 2011)

santiago033 said:


> I'll insist on this one: self advertising



Hnnnng dude don't advertise that. You already made a thread. Let other people attest to your comic's awesomeness, mkay? mkay.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll give a shout-out to Commander Kitty: http://www.commanderkitty.com/
It's rather creative and amusing.


----------



## Kiva (Dec 21, 2011)

I want to know of a web comic that doesn't start with "I've lost all my memory and I don't know who I truly am!"


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jan 5, 2012)

Schizo is a pretty neat webcomic that started out not too long ago. Clean art (in both ways :V) and interesting characters.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

Yup.

http://www.housepetscomic.com/


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 7, 2012)

Wait, Lackadaisy is still running?!?! I thought it stopped cause it was stuck on the, "Hit by a truck in a cornfield" page, for like half a year.

*EDIT:* It is still stuck on that same damn page. Lackadaisy is not ongoing at the moment. -_____-


----------



## shteev (Jan 8, 2012)

I was gonna say Closed Gate but the freakin' _creator_ of it beat me to it. :|


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, there's always Dan and Mab's Furry Adventures.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jan 12, 2012)

Uh oh! It's a dinosaur!

Not really furry, but it has a talking dinosaur and it's pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Cain (Jan 13, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> Wait, Lackadaisy is still running?!?! I thought it stopped cause it was stuck on the, "Hit by a truck in a cornfield" page, for like half a year.
> 
> *EDIT:* It is still stuck on that same damn page. Lackadaisy is not ongoing at the moment. -_____-


Yes, it is. If you'd read the newsposts Tracy posts when she updates, she's planning to release a whole bunch of new pages around the start of January. 

Plus, those comic pages take ages, she's one of the best artists around!


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 13, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Yes, it is. If you'd read the newsposts Tracy posts when she updates, she's planning to release a whole bunch of new pages around the start of January.
> 
> Plus, those comic pages take ages, she's one of the best artists around!



It's already past the start of January. :$


----------



## wolfy20 (Jan 14, 2012)

You could try project future which is a spin-off of Dan and Mab's Furry Adventures. You could also read sandra and woo which isn't furry but has anthropomorphic animals in it.


----------



## santiago033 (Jan 15, 2012)

shteev said:


> I was gonna say Closed Gate but the freakin' _creator_ of it beat me to it. :|


Hurr hurr 8)


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 19, 2012)

keler Keiser the basitin said:


> thares twokinds twokinds.keenspot.com





> Any *good* (still-running) Furry webcomics?


You seem to have overlooked something.


----------



## Cain (Jan 20, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> You seem to have overlooked something.


It's actually quite decent. A slightly genderqueer wolf is hilarious.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jan 20, 2012)

santiago033 said:


> I'll insist on this one: *HAHAA, no.*
> 
> Cheers


There's a difference between "still-running" and "just-came-out". I'll leave that riddle for you to figure out.



VGmaster9 said:


> Most definitely Las Lindas.


HAHAA, no. Why read it when all the comic serves is for you to stare at tits? Seriously.



ryanleblanc said:


> Wait, Lackadaisy is still running?!?! I thought it stopped cause it was stuck on the, "Hit by a truck in a cornfield" page, for like half a year.
> 
> *EDIT:* It is still stuck on that same damn page. Lackadaisy is not ongoing at the moment. -_____-


You seem to be under the misconception that Lackadaisy's author doesn't have a life outside of a well painted comic. Not to mention how ungodly long it usually takes to paint one composition out of maybe 7/8 other panels on the page. Not to mention she takes time to write, plan and research for the story. It's ongoing, so keep your panties on.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 20, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> It's actually quite decent. A slightly genderqueer wolf is hilarious.


I give you that the art has evolved to decent levels (for a webcomic, so that ain't saying much). Under the surface it turns out to be pretty racist, misogynist and all-around questionable.

Follow Lackadaisy instead and send Butler money to update more.


----------



## Cain (Jan 21, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> I give you that the art has evolved to decent levels (for a webcomic, so that ain't saying much). Under the surface it turns out to be pretty racist, misogynist and all-around questionable.
> 
> Follow Lackadaisy instead and send Butler money to update more.


1) Who gives a damn if it's racist? 
2) I do follow Lackadaisy, and a lot of other webcomics too.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 21, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> 1) Who gives a damn if it's racist?


Everyone with intact ethics and taste?


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jan 21, 2012)

Gryph, the Two Kinds plot *is* about racism. 
And whatever other social insecurities the author just wants to throw in.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 23, 2012)

Because I don't want to derail this thread any further by reiterating all this.


----------

